# GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos!



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so i have spent all night looking for users with this EXACT TURBO BUILD!! (No gt2871 no gt3071) GT3076R on 1.8t ONLY!!
Car: golf, jetta ??
Engine code: awd, awp ??
Use: street or track??
Engine build: rods? pistons? valves? springs? gaskets? intercooler setup? wastegate internal or external? fueling? ecu?...... What brands??
Tranny: 6 speed, 5 speed? diff? axles?....... what brands??
Track times or dynos???

I have found one or two but with limited information looking to learn more about this setup and what people think. Thanks for your time..........NOW WHORE YOUR CAR OUT!!!


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (staygold)*









Above dynos done at 27psi dropping to 25psi from 6,000~7,500rpm 104 octane.
Spool differences due to upgraded 18psi Wg spring.








Mods.....
Built 1.8L motor, Pauter rods, 9.3/1 stock pistons, AEB ported head, Supertech valves & springs
APR Stg3+ hardware kit
GT3076 turbo swap
APR intake manifold RS4 TB
Unitronic 870cc software.
APR 3" Turbo back with two additional resonators, highflow cat, and suitcase muffler
S-Bend Stg4 clutch
Quaife ATB up front
Peloquin ATB out back



_Modified by Wolk's Wagon at 8:03 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

Not trying to be an $ss but aren't those numbers low for the PSI and the build you have ? with 104 octane as well ?


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (zaberayx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaberayx* »_Not trying to be an $ss but aren't those numbers low for the PSI and the build you have ? with 104 octane as well ? 

Check his sig. its all wheel drive..
-uni630...scats...3076r, 25psi stock head/cams/ect./6spdw/peloquin....stock clutch. trapped 118 on 14.7psi(boost controller [email protected] track... +2.4 60') 
tube manifold....








atp manifold.



















_Modified by skywalkersgti at 7:07 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (zaberayx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaberayx* »_Not trying to be an $ss but aren't those numbers low for the PSI and the build you have ? with 104 octane as well ? 

I don't know about "low" 400whp was my target goal for this setup and I got there. That is about as fat as a TQ curve as I've seen around here. It's all about the area under the curve.
This is a lower compression 9:1 piston motor, I could add a lot more timing & boost based on the logs done during the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

400 awhp or twhp?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

3076R T3 .63
My equal length bottom mount tubular header
my large port intake manifold
PTE600 intercooler
Using stock intank w/ Bosch 044 inline
Tapp Tune
JE 8.5:1 pistons
Scat rods
Supertech Inconel exh valves
ported to AEB size head, worked over pretty heavily.
02J with Qauiffe LSD
Spec Stage 2+ clutch with 11lb flywheel
Stock axles.
























before when I was top mount









Sorry no dyno #'s, before I made 403whp on pump gas at 24psi on a 3071 with the old less effecient top mount manifold. With the 3076 it pulls much harder up top, especially with the longer header. I'm guessing 450whpish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 8:22 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (staygold)*

AWP motor with JE 8.25:1's, IE 20mm rods, Calco bearings, stock head stock manifold. ATP manifold, 3076R .82AR, 38MM Tial WG recirculaited in the ATP 3" vband down pipe, into a 3" magnaflow short spun cat and then into a 3" straight through 5" dia muffler dumped right after the little red rubber mounts under the middle of the car. Water to air IC system, with 1" water lines, front mounted heat exchanger, bosh pump in the trunk feeding the 5 gal ice/res box. stainless 3" charge pipes 50MM Tial vband BOV. Walbro 255 inline, 6- from the hardline out of the frame rail forward. Aeromotive adj FPR curently set to 48psi, feeding Siemens 830CC's on the ATP fuel rail. Unitronic 830CC software. Autometer Cobalt digital Boost, Oil Pres and Oil temp gauges feeding from the New South oil sandwich plate. Innovate Tech wideband gauge/system. Shaved and tucked engine bay, with EVAP, SAI, N75, N249, coolant bottle, washer bottle, battery... all gone.
Tranmission is a 02J, with 3.93 R&P, Diesel 1/2 & 5th gears. 1/2 02A big tooth syncro hubs. Pelioquin LSD. Syncromesh gear oil. Stock axles.
Trying to iron out this CEL issue: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4649522 so it is parked atm. once this is fixed, I need to change the oil and tune/dyno it.
So far on 16psi for break in AFR's are great and only see 9deg timing so I have alot of room to crank the boost and up the timing alot.
Mid Build...








Running But with ghetto coolant bottle, now it is a billet inline rad filler on the upper hose with a -4 feed welded off that to feed the turbo....










_Modified by kkkustom at 10:16 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (kkkustom)*

what kind of lag are you looking at with 8.25:1 compression and a .82 housing? Sounds really laggy


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (cincyTT)*

http://i357.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
Chk my FS thread for a link to pics of a 3076R build in a B5 Audi fwd.
Cheers and Happy Turkey Day 2moro folks.










_Modified by importrepairguy at 10:52 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (cincyTT)*

Boost starts at 3,300 and full spools, (16psi sofar) at 3,900. I dont think that 22,24,26 will be much more than 4,200-4,300 or so.
I am running a stiff BOV spring, have to still wire in the wide open shift controller and my up-shifts at redline are all well above 4,500 so on the track, I wont be left outa boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Dyno was on a small port mani and a .82 exh housing. Since then ive went to a .63 and made a big port intake mani. Full spool is at 4200rpms with the .63 now. The 296 was from my old GT2871R Dyno 








Series 1 = BTDC. There is 0 CF in all 4 

























_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 11-25-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (kkkustom)*

Twin scroll adjustable A/R. 403 awhp 24psi. stock displacement. 
No dyno plot but heres some load testing video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhwY7jvQfKM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tql1QtCJlH8
































_Modified by California Jay at 12:37 PM 11-25-2009_


_Modified by California Jay at 12:57 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_Boost starts at 3,300 and full spools, (16psi sofar) at 3,900. I dont think that 22,24,26 will be much more than 4,200-4,300 or so.
I am running a stiff BOV spring, have to still wire in the wide open shift controller and my up-shifts at redline are all well above 4,500 so on the track, I wont be left outa boost. 


That seems off since most people and ronnie just confirmed that the .63 is hitting 20psi at ~4200 where the .82 should be about 400rpms later. Also these with stock 9.5:1 compression. Not sure if its the minimum piping or what.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
That seems off since most people and ronnie just confirmed that the .63 is hitting 20psi at ~4200 where the .82 should be about 400rpms later. Also these with stock 9.5:1 compression. Not sure if its the minimum piping or what.

Here is my .63 AR boost log on our tubular T3 manifold


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! ([email protected])*

I see full boost (lets say 22psi) at around 4100-4200 in 3rd/4th gear.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
That seems off since most people and ronnie just confirmed that the .63 is hitting 20psi at ~4200 where the .82 should be about 400rpms later. Also these with stock 9.5:1 compression. Not sure if its the minimum piping or what.

I dunno, i only have about 100 miles onit sofar. Just got it running, and then the CAM POS SENSOR issue came up and **** wont start. so I have yet to up the boost. Even with the lower compression, I dont see how compression will change the volume of exhaust gasses passing over the turbo to spool it up. At a given RPM the volume of exhaust gasses shouldnt be effected (at least in my head) by the compression. Now my exhaust is also about 5 feet long total, and the only restrictions , if you call it that are a 3.5" dia cat with about 2 inches wide of actual material inaide and a 3" straight through muffler 15 inches long... so it isnt much at all. and the short ic piping I am sure keeps the volume down and volicty up.
Not to mention 16 psi is nothing... I am sure that 24+ will take a little longer, but given the rat at which it climbs to 16, I doubt it will take any longer than 4,400 to spool to 24.
we will see. I wish i had more info at the moment but i dont.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (kkkustom)*

compression adds heat and heat helps spool up. Also makes the engine more efficient, so more power since more fuel is consumed during combustion.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (cincyTT)*

Thus creating more volume going through the manifold towards the turbo. 
Is now a bad time to explaine that I am also 1.9L or so? lol


_Modified by kkkustom at 1:28 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (kkkustom)*

That would help


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

NM i am retarded, they are 82mm's thats not quite 1.9l is it haha
EDIT yep I was way off. 1825cc total.. lol










_Modified by kkkustom at 1:53 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

oh man great thread guys! I can't wait to contribute!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here is my .63 AR boost log on our tubular T3 manifold 










explain this being the boost pressure sensor (map) doesn't read over 21.5psi.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys keep it coming!!!!
So far I have:
- GT3076R with internal wastegate, forge actuator
- ATP exhaust mani
- SEM Custom vband downpipe
- SEM Custom Turbo inlet pipe
- Unitronic 830cc ecu
- Walbro inline fuel pump
- Audi TT Intake mani
- Par engineering 20mm rods
My goal is 500whp! Suggestions would be great, which pistons, what compression i should be looking for??


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (staygold)*

AWP, 1984cc kit, 830cc eurodyne file, tial 38mm WG, Eurojet Krugel, Peloquin diff, AEB head, super tech valves, Cat 51 cams, Forge FMIC, catless custom exhaust, sem intake mani, 80mm TB, clutchmaster fx700, walboro 225 intank, greddy profec ebc, 3076 63ar, pag logger exh mani. 91 oct at 26psi made 446 FWHP on a dynojet.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_Twin scroll adjustable A/R. 


nobody caught THIS, Mr Thornton..... too bad too, as i have STUDIED the crap out of the thread detailing this endeavor thoroughly.
very wise for you to put it where you did, as the kiddies on VWKotex are not ready for challenges of that sort


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
nobody caught THIS, Mr Thornton..... too bad too, as i have STUDIED the crap out of the thread detailing this endeavor thoroughly.
very wise for you to put it where you did, as the kiddies on VWKotex are not ready for challenges of that sort










i caught it. paid no attention to it.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_

i caught it. paid no attention to it. 

I did too. Aaron just loves to bag on vortex every chance he gets.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Aaron just loves to bag on vortex every chance he gets.











NUH-UH!!!!!!!


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_Thanks for all the info guys keep it coming!!!!
So far I have:
- GT3*5*R with *tial 44mm*external wastegate,r
- *full race or tube * exhaust mani
- SEM Custom vband downpipe
- SEM Custom Turbo inlet pipe
- Unitronic *1000*cc ecu
- *dual*Walbro inline fuel pump
- *sem*Intake mani
- *pauter* 20mm rods
*02m w/lsd twin disk and good tires*
My goal is 500whp! Suggestions would be great, which pistons, what compression i should be looking for??

fixed


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Andy has 590's WHP on his 3076R.... and runs 10.8xx @ 136's.... in a rabbit.
search for stuff by user hypothetical.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
explain this being the boost pressure sensor (map) doesn't read over 21.5psi. 


Thats what I got when I converted MB to PSI and I run 22psi daily via an EBC confirm the boost


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (skywalkersgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skywalkersgti* »_
fixed

HAHAHA Nice
I was planing on getting a new housing and going external wastegate. 6 speed tranny, and in time SEM Intake mani as well.
Plan on using what i got so far!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
nobody caught THIS, Mr Thornton..... too bad too, as i have STUDIED the crap out of the thread detailing this endeavor thoroughly.
very wise for you to put it where you did, as the kiddies on VWKotex are not ready for challenges of that sort









there is a thread detailing it in the TT section.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

good stuff


_Modified by coreyj at 9:15 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

3076 in that tt must be fun


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (skywalkersgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skywalkersgti* »_
Check his sig. its all wheel drive..


His car is AWD but dyno was done in FWD


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_
nobody caught THIS, Mr Thornton..... too bad too, as i have STUDIED the crap out of the thread detailing this endeavor thoroughly.
very wise for you to put it where you did, as the kiddies on VWKotex are not ready for challenges of that sort









Its all good, everyone starts somewhere... 
The detail and ups and downs of that build were on Audizine....


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California Jay* »_
Its all good, everyone starts somewhere... 
The detail and ups and downs of that build were on Audizine....

Do you have dyno sheets for the TT? I remember your details on the flapper you made for the twin scroll in the TT section. Would like to see what spool looks like and the graph overall. Thanks


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
there is a thread detailing it in the TT section.










ahhhh, a place i venture not.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

sorry no graph... 
On the first bunch of pulls with not playing around with the flap opening rate full boost was around (24-26psi) 5100rpm. The flapper was set to open way too early. After many many hours of tuning it was found really critical where the flapper was to be activated to get the best spool rate.. the flapper now stays closed until 4000rpm and full boost dropped down to ~4000rpm. The flap is controlled by oil pressure and solenoid to a clutch slave. 


_Modified by California Jay at 10:50 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California Jay)*

I don't have a dyno yet, as I only have 800 miles on this build but in the next couple weeks I will get some #s. I know you asked for 1.8s but since I saw some 2.0s I thought I'd share also
2.2L->Unitronic 830-Mafless, forged Crank Scat100mmRods .20mmPins/JE 83.5mmPistons, 9:0CR, Girdle & deck cooling, AEB Head, Schrick 252-Intake/260-Exhaust & Cat springs 
GT3076, Tial .82 Ceramic hotside, + VBand, +034Tubi Exhaust Mani, Custom Charge/TIP, 3"x24 Intercooler, APR Bigport Intake ceramic coated, R32ThrottleBody, CoolingMist WaterMeth, 830cc injectors, etc


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

Get that Sheet on the dyno all ready.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Get that Sheet on the dyno all ready.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Working on IT!!! 
While your waiting on me to post #s why don't you sign up?
http://texasaudigroup.com/2010sponsors.htm


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_I don't have a dyno yet, as I only have 800 miles on this build but in the next couple weeks I will get some #s. I know you asked for 1.8s but since I saw some 2.0s I thought I'd share also


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i know he should break 530whp.. easily.. on low boost... we have pulled off 480whp on similar stroker motor.. only on 91octane and 1.5bar...


----------



## steve(nostt) (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

2001TTransport-Awesome mate! get yourself registered on the ukttforum and post up your build!


_Modified by steve(nostt) at 8:01 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

I bumped the boost up a bit. Now my .82 is running 24lbs. I have logs too, but have yet to graph them out, but will and Ill post them up. Ave full spool was 4400. Small port head, ATP logger, WA/IC.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_
Working on IT!!! 
While your waiting on me to post #s why don't you sign up?
http://texasaudigroup.com/2010sponsors.htm


Ok I signed up while I was waiting on those #s.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (staygold)*

i figured I would join in since I am near completion of my 30R set up.
06A Block (from a 03 A4, AMB engine code) bored to 82.5mm
AEG crank shaft
AEB head / high rate springs, supertech valves, p&p
Brute 144/20 rods
82.5mm CP stroker pistons
V-banded Pag Parts 30R w/ .63 Tial SS housing 
Cat Cams "purple" per QED
Eurodyne 830cc Maf-less sw
R32 TB
and hoping to get a SEM intake manifold, gotta sell my dirt bike first








etc, etc. 
No numbers yet as the pictures in front of the blue car are from 12-1-09. hoping to have it back on the road before the end of the year and have some #s shortly there after. I know its not a 1.8 anymore (1985cc) but felt the need to share after seeing some very nice builds. this motor will see street duty, mostly DD and hopefully some time at Summit Point this spring. 450whp on pump fuel is my goal for now. 
here are a few pictures so far
















































































looking forward to officially joining the 30R club very soon


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (bjtgtr)*

EURODYNE SW, 630's, 24psi on 93 octane, GT3076R...PagParts Manifold, Custom DP/Intake (stock intake/small port head)


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: GT3076R Builds..... show off your build and dynos! (18T_BT)*

I need to dyno my new setup with my 30R... Lookin good everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

ill post my dyno tomorrow night. im renting a dyno for an hour at 12:00 ill be on 114oct. and 30 psi on a 30r with stock head and intake mani.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn... you people are making me want to do a 30R for my TT. I ran a 3071r on my mk4 GLI, never dynoed, but I felt it's the perfect size for a street car and could definitely be even more fun on the track. Keep the setups coming!!!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Damn... you people are making me want to do a 30R for my TT. I ran a 3071r on my mk4 GLI, never dynoed, but I felt it's the perfect size for a street car and could definitely be even more fun on the track. Keep the setups coming!!!

I even know someone local that would be willing to build it.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

2000 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0L stroker
2001 ME7 wideband conversion
98.2 forged bilit crank (Eurospec Sport kit)
83mm 8.5:1 JE pistons
GT3076R .82 A/R
Ported and built ATW head, autotech cam.
Bosch "shorty" high imp 1000cc injectors
4 Port WAI
Eurodyne Maestro7 Software
The rest is all details located on my build thread:
Build thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 
In the final stages of the build. Should be boken in and on the dyno soon. 
Preview pics:


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou, You sold the MK5?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (importrepairguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *importrepairguy* »_Lou, You sold the MK5?

Yup! She went back to the dealer in March.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

That should work well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_
Ok I signed up while I was waiting on those #s.









Glad you signed up! Since you did I thought I'd go ahead and sign up... I made an appt today for next Sat at 10 or 11am with the same Dyno that I used in Jan of 09 at 17~9lbs was at 407WHP on the old build. Should be interesting to see what it's like this time. 
link about half way down the page covers the Jan pullhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5 



_Modified by 2001TTransport at 2:39 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

well im real disappointed with my setup.
i ran into a few problems getting the car running right on the dyno and i would always have it misfire when i went to much boost or timing even though it would only pull like 1 or 2 degrees. i even changed out the coil packs and this helped somewhat. then i was running lean so i added fuel and got the afr around 12.5 i could not run more than 15-20 degree of timing with out having major pull or detonation. even on the race gas. 
here is the dyno i have at 21psi with a 93oct run and a high octane run. notice only a 16hp difference..







something is seriously wrong with my setup i should have 350whp as it is on 93 then 400whp on high octane with a few more psi.
i took many logs but i cant view any of them. due to something corrupt with the software. you guys have any ideas? 
mods:
[email protected] (728cc)
maestro 
IE rods
stock rebuilt head
stock intake mani
FMIC 
ATP log T25
GT3076r T25 WG-C10 56.5mm turbine w/ 84trim 76mm compressor w/ 48trim
3" ATP DP catless into stock catback with resonator and welded on 3" magnaflow with dual 2.5" outlet
3" TIP intake mafless
EIP stg. 3 clutch w/ LSD & Raxles
forge 007






























Also the stumble at about 5k is from the dyno not my car just ignore that. its due to the rollers releasing load then reapplying it because of some glitch with it.








race gas tune made 301whp 260wtq @21 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My F'IN KO3 made more TQ









_Modified by coreyj at 5:35 PM 12-5-2009_


_Modified by coreyj at 5:37 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

so if the dyno is bad how do you know something is wrong with your car? Got some logs?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

yesi have a few, but all i have is the file no graph. my log viewer doesnt work.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FOU41HQY 2 ok pulls
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3Q1AODJZ 3 pulls stopped early from misfire
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2SPE3IWH rest are random ones i did with fueling or timing adjustments
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KAZ57RJT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N1JHTI3V
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D9RJHZJX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GDHO8DZ9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22TQQWAE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OEMA9S1V


_Modified by coreyj at 6:17 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Bring this back! Gonna drop some pics on this once I get my tune worked out n dyno. Still on stock rods though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbup: 
this thread is pretty awesome


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

That's a 5k you might see 15psi setup

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

